# Problema en diseño etapa de potencia 50W clase AB



## Syd (May 15, 2009)

hola a todos!
pues a ver, llevo unos dias dandole vueltas a un diseño de una etapa de potencia en clase AB de 50 W sobre 8 ohmios, y ahora mismo estoy estancando en el calculo de la etapa diferencial de entrada de la misma. A ver si me explico y me podeis echar una mano. Os adjunto un dibujo en Orcad de la etapa de potencia.
en el esquema tengo mas o menos calculados los componentes que estan a la derecha de la linea roja. El problema lo tengo con la etapa de entrada (operacional). No se como calcular la tension que hay a la salida del mismo (en la rama de la R7) para poder hacer el calculo de R7, ya que el valor de 1k es el valor que da el orcad y no la tngo calculada. La verdad es que me mosquea el echo de que la realimentacion del operacional llegue de la salida final de los transistores de potencia, ¿como podria plantear el circuito para resolverlo? 
y luego en las ramas de donde llega la tension para alimentar el operacional, hay un divisor resistivo formado por R5-R3 y R4-R6 (pone R5 pero es un fallo mio) yo pense que seria un divisor para ajustar la tension de alimentacion del operacional a su limite maximo, es correcto?¿
bueno espero haberme explicado bien
muchas gracias y a ver si me podeis exar una mano ;-)
un saludo!


----------



## thevenin (May 15, 2009)

Veamos:

en un amp. operacional ideal la ganancia de tensión en bucle abierto es infinita.
Lógicamente infinita no puede ser, así que en la teoría tienen valores muy altos, del orden de cientos de miles o a veces millones. Como esto tampoco puede ser en la práctica la tensión de salida será cercana a la tensión de alimentación, un poco menos.

Esta no se puede predecir con exactitud, tendrías primero que escoger un modelo de operacional real, un TL081 por ejemplo, y mirar su ganancia en bucle abierto en función de la frecuencia y el voltaje de alimentación. Claro que todo esto es según la alimentación. En un divisor de tensión formado por R5-R3  y R4-R6 caen apróximadamente 18 V (casi la mitad):

VCC* (R3*(R3+R5)=35*(5k*(5K+4K7)=18 V. 

Así que puedes calcular que la tensión a la salida será un poco menos. 

Según veo en el datasheet el BD241 su voltage base emisor es de 5V, debes reducir esta tensión de 18 a 3 por ejemplo, y la corriente es la que tu escojas para que la etapa de VAS trabaje correctamente.

Viendo un poco la hfe está en torno a 25. La IC máx de colector son 3A. Aquí ya tu decides:

IB=IC/HFE=3/25=120mA

Puedes ponerle una corriente de base de 50mA lo cual da una IC de:
IC=25*50mA=1.25 A, por debajo de la mitad de la IC máxima del mismo, lo cual hace que distorsione menos, se caliente menos, etc.

Por otro lado, al multiplicador de VBE formado por Q2, R9 y R10 debes ponerle un condensador de BYPASS para que la señal de alterna pase por este y no por el colector emisor del mismo.

Aparte de esto faltan algunas cosillas más que te diré poco a poco.

Por ahora con eso tienes para un rato.



Saludos.


----------



## Syd (May 15, 2009)

muchas gracias thevenin!

me has dado algunas buenas ideas. voy a probarlas y te cuentgo a ver si consigo algo, lo del AO mas o menos sabia lo que me comentas, solo que no entiendo bien como plantear tensiones y corrientes pa hacer los calculos.
De todas maneras lo que dices de que se obtiene a la salida la tension de alimentacion, eso es como maximo, ya que depende de la ganancia que le de con la red de realimentacion. Se supone que en los emisores de los transistores de potencia de la salida habra un maximo de 28,3 V, que son los que realimentan al AO, y entonces no me aclaro para calcular la tension que tendra en la salida de la rama de R7, que es lo que te comentaba antes.
bueno no se si te estare liando, es que tampoco se explicarme yo muy bien jeje
bueno voy a probar a simular cambiando las cosas que me has comentado, por cierto, el condensador de Bypass de cuanto tiene que ser?
un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## thevenin (May 15, 2009)

> De todas maneras lo que dices de que se obtiene a la salida la tension de alimentacion, eso es como maximo, ya que depende de la ganancia que le de con la red de realimentacion.



Claro, pero yo te estaba hablando de la ganancia de tensión del amp. op en bucle abierto. O sea de la línea hacia la izquierda.

En un amplificador realimentado, al final simplificando la ganancia es 1/Beta, siendo beta R12/R2, y para que eso sea así la ganancia del a.o diferencial debe ser muy grande.


Si no te queda esto claro, mira en cualquier libro el apartado de amplificador realimentados.

La ventaja de los amplificador realimentados  si están bien diseñados es que la ganancia depende únicamente de componentes externos (las resistencias en este caso), al contrario que los no realimentados que dependen de parámetros internos de los transistores, etc.

En cuanto al condensador de bypass debería ser que representara una baja impedancia con respecto a R9+R10. Como sabes por convención se dice que representa una baja impedancia cuando es del orden de 10 veces menor.

Así que te dejo los cálculos para tí:

XC <  [(R9+R10)/10]


Y como sabes C=1/(2*PI*Fmin*XC)

¿Porqué Fmin? porque a la menor frecuencia presenta la mayor impedancia...

La Fmin si es para audio serça unos 20 Hz...

Con lo cual ya tienes todos los cálculos, sustituye, opera y listo.


----------



## juanma (May 17, 2009)

Buenas.

En un emplificador de 3etapas (input, VAS y output), el input es una etapa de transconductancia, es decir, convierte tension en corriente. El VAS convierte corriente en tension y la etapa de salida generalmente tiene una ganancia de tension menor que uno, pero una considerable en corriente.

Probaria simularlo sin R7. En ningun esquema he visto alguna R en la salida del input.
Aparte en un amplificador corriente-tension, tenes que tener una impedancia de entrada baja, y al ponerle una R en serie lo estas aumentando. 
Tomando el modelo hibrido, el VAS  tiene una impedancia de entrada de 700Ω(hfe+1) + r`e*hfe, con esa R lo estas aumentando a 700Ω(hfe+1) + r`e*hfe + 1000Ω.

Tambien probaria de reemplazar R8 por una fuente de corriente, esta bien explicado en el Douglas.

Lo armaste en la realidad o solo simulacion?
Saludos


----------



## Syd (May 18, 2009)

hola!
muchas gracias por vuestros aportes! tomo nota de lo que me dices a ver si consigo echarlo a andar en PSPICE jeje.
Perdonad mi ignorancia en el tema de diseño de amplificador, es el primero que estoy diseñando y tengo muchas lagunas, pero quiero empezar a rellenarlas ;-)
No sabia eso de las partes de un amplificador de 3 etapas. Lo anoto!
que significa exactamente VAS?¿
voy a probar lo que tu me dices de quitarle la R7, aunque la cosa es que el esquema me lo dieron echo en clase, lo que tengo que hacer yo es dimensionar los componentes de acuerdo a la potencia que tiene que suministrar la etapa. Entonces tampoco puedo andar quitando muchas cosas jeje sino...

No lo arme, solo lo estoy simulando, y ahora mismo tengo una salida en la R de 8 ohmios de unos 32 V de continua... voy a seguir investigando a ver que puede ser. 

Acabo de probar quitando la R7 y aun sigo con problemas, :-S ya me estoy temiendo que no voy a conseguir terminar el diseño... voy a seguir mirando a ver si encuentro algun fallo. 
gracias a todos pos vuestro tiempo y vuestra ayuda! se agradece de veras ;-)


----------



## juanma (May 18, 2009)

Buenas.
El VAS es la etapa amplificadora de voltaje, es decir, "convierte" la corriente entregada por la primer etapa en tension.
Despues tenes la etapa de salida, que tiene ganancia de tension menor que 1, pero amplifica en corriente.

Este es un esquema de un amplificador de 3 etapas:

Tr5 esta como una fuente de corriente

Te esta faltando el capacitor Miller en el VAS (esta como Cdom) en el esquema.
Proba con uno de 100pF.


----------



## thevenin (May 19, 2009)

Juanma, se te ha olvidado poner el esquema.

Lo de R7 también tienes razón, olvidé que el AO va a disminuir su tensión de salida en función de la carga, con lo cual no haría falta para limitar la corriente.

Quería hacerte una pregunta respecto al Cdom. Entiendo su función, para evitar que los amplificadores oscilen, pero dices "prueba con uno de 100pF". Una vez que yo pruebe con uno de ese valor como sé si vale o no vale?

Creo que habría que ver que la ganancia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida sea menor que uno a 180º de lo contrario oscilaría, no sé nunca lo he tenido claro, y por más que busco no sé en que basarme para diseñarlo.  ¿Cómo haces tú?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 19, 2009)

thevenin dijo:
			
		

> Quería hacerte una pregunta respecto al Cdom. Entiendo su función, para evitar que los amplificador oscilen, pero dices "prueba con uno de 100pF". Una vez que yo pruebe con uno de ese valor como sé si vale o no vale?



El efecto final del capacitor de Miller es que los amplificador no oscilen, pero la misión principal es proporcionar realimentación de CA al VAS para acotarle el ancho de banda disponible y que no amplifique en exceso a altas frecuencias. La oscilación  no es problema del VAS, sino de la etapa de entrada y de los seguidores de emisor de la etapa de salida. Un transistor en emisor-común (el VAS) es inherentemente estable.
Para poner el valor hay unas pocas formas:
1- Obtener la función de transferencia de amplificador con el capacitor incluido y ver donde caen los polos, y tocarlo si hace falta hasta obtener la respuesta en frecuencia deseada. Esta es la mas precisa y un reverendo despelote, pero te da información invaluable sobre el comportamiento del amplificador en todas las situaciones.
2- Simular el circuito en la PC y probar ahí que tal anda cada valor posible del capacitor de  miller  (que andan alrededor de los 47pF) hasta que quede lindo.
3- Probando y cambiando hasta lograr el  mayor ancho de banda posible compatible con la estabilidad del esquema.

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (May 19, 2009)

Tal cual explica ezavalla de manera clara y concisa.
Lo que tambien lei es que te afecta de manera directa el slewrate de la etapa de entrada, con la descarga y descarga de Cdom a travez de la etapa diferencial.
Para variar, PCPAudio tiene un excelente explicativo sobre Cmiller y slewrate.

Thevenin, por experiencia propia de este ultimo tiempo, para el diseño/mejora de cualquier parte de un amplificador, hace falta varios libros leidos y ejercitados (de los cuales aun me faltan...) pero teoria de control, electronica (no quedarse con el malvino, ver el alcance del modelo hibrido, etc), teoria de realimentacion (4 tipos de realimentaciones), analisis en frecuencia, electronica de potencia, etc.

No me malinterpretes, con esto no quiero desalentar a nadie, pero creo que si alguien me hubiese dicho esto antes, no me habria metido con el diseño de un amplificador tan temprano, son muchisimas las preguntas/dudas que uno tiene sin los conocimientos de arriba. Hay paginas que comentan sobre el tema, pero en el fondo de uno sigue faltando teoria.

Ahora que estamos tocando varios de esos temas en la facultad, es mucho mas sencillo (no facil), sentarse y diseñar algo y estar seguro del porque puso uno tal elemento en tal lugar.
No digo con esto que un hobbysta no pueda diseñar un amplificador, de seguro que lo hay, pero a menos que tenga una base teoria de varios temas, va a ser un trabajo bastante mas dificil.

Por eso, por el momento thevenin, temas que no los tengo claro aun, no me meto en el diseño, decidi esperar a verlos en profundidad en la facultad (no me queda tiempo para verlo en forma extra-clases y si lo hago, necesariamente tengo que leer sobre otros temas para entender ese).
No es un desaliento para nadie esto, sino una opinion.

El tema del diseño de amplificador lo encuentro fascinante. Queda para mas adelante el diseño de cajas acusticas, el cual debe ser otro tema mas que interesante.

Saludos


----------



## Syd (May 20, 2009)

hola! 
la verdad que yo estoy bastante verde en lo que a diseño de amplificador se refiere. Como bien dice Juanma hacen falta mucho control de la teoria y no solo de una materia, sino de varias. En mi caso soy ingeniero tecnico industrial en electronica(acabe el año pasado) y no vimos nada de amplificador de audio ni etapas de potencia, entonces tengo unas lagunas enormes en ese tema, sobre todo en lo que a diseño especifico de audio se refiere. 
La verdad que me da algo de verguenza andar preguntando cosas que quizas se supone que deberia saber por ser ingeniero electronico, ya que tampoco quiero quedar de ignorante...

La verdad que todos controlais muchisimo de estos temas, trabajais en el mundo del audio?¿

Sobre el diseño del otro dia estube cambiando algunas cosillas, cambie unos transistores que habia puesto mal ya en los calculos habia usado beta 100 y habia puesto unos de ganancia 20 en el esquema. Puse tambien el condensador Cmiller, y quite R7, pero todavia no obtengo nada en la salida, solo una tension continua (con un pequeño rizado...). Perdonad de verdad mi casi absoluta ignorancia en todo esto, la verdad que tampoco quiero ser un pesao, ni que penseis que quiero que me lo diseñeis vosotros con vuestras respuestas! es que hay partes que todavia no controlo y quizas tenga algun error de conceptos.
Pedi el libro de Self Douglas, diseño de amplificador de potencia, para mirar todo esto mas en profundidad y lograr acabar el diseño (ya que es un proyecto que tengo que hacer), a ver si me llega estos dias jeje

Os adjunto el esquema con los nuevos cambios y una grafica de la tension de salida y de las tensiones de alimentacion del AO.
muchas gracias de nuevo y un saludo(y perdonad por esta parrafada)!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Lo que tambien lei es que te afecta de manera directa el slewrate de la etapa de entrada, con la descarga y descarga de Cdom a travez de la etapa diferencial.



Mas que de la etapa de entrada, del conjunto completo de etapas, acordate que es un sistema realimentado.
Cuanto mas "empinado" es el flanco de la señal de entrada, mayor es la cantidad de componentes espectrales (armónicas) presente...y si estas limitando el ancho de banda disponible...a la fuerza tiene que "acostarse" el flanco de la señal de salida.

Saludos!


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

Syd, ve probando etapa por etapa. Pon el generador al principio del VAS observa la salida, etc.

Ve de atrás hacia delante, a ver que pasa.

De todas maneras veo un par de cosas raras, a ver si esta noche me pongo y simulo el esquema.

Ponle el condensador de bypass al multiplicador de VBE, uno de 100uF por ejemplo.


----------



## Syd (May 20, 2009)

Si, es una buena idea lo de ir probando mejor de detras hacia adelante. Ahora mismo no puedo pero en un rato voy a probar a ver si localizo donde puede estar en fallo.

Respecto al condensador para bypassear el multiplicador Vbe, seguro que es necesario?¿ he visto varios diseños con el multiplicador y ninguno lo llevaba, aunque si que vi uno que usaba diodos para polarizar los transistores de potencia, y en ese caso si que llevaba dicho condensador. Aunque si que parece que deberia llevarlo el multiplicador tambien ya que sino la señal alterna va ir variando el pto de funcionamiento de los transistores no?

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

Tengo la sospecha de que el circuito que estas usando no es correcto.

El A.O. que está a la entrada hace las veces de la etapa 1 y la etapa 2 (VAS). No sé para que sirve el transistor que está como VAS luego del operacional, por que no trabaja como tal. No es un conversor corriente->tensión como en un circuito convencional, sino que es un amplificador de tensión posterior al A.O., pero en una configuración medio rara, por que la salida del A.O. no es compatible con las tensiones de polarización de este transistor (antes que me olvide, dejale puesta la R7). Tal vez le falta un desplazador de niveles entre el AO y el transistor...

Fijate bien el esquema original, por si te has olvidado de algo, pero tal como está...no creo que funcione.

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (May 20, 2009)

El AO actua como una etapa diferencial, pero en vez de hacerlo con componentes discretos usa un integrado.

Y el transistor de despues del operacional se usa como driver para controlar la corriente de las bases de los pares darlington de salida.

Lo que no se es exactamente lo de la R7, supongo que limita la corriente, pero no se pq eso es critico en el diseño, ya que en los esquemas que vi por ahi donde hay una entrada diferencial con bipolares no lleva dicha resistencia.

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

Syd dijo:
			
		

> El AO actua como una etapa diferencial, pero en vez de hacerlo con componentes discretos usa un integrado.
> Y el transistor de despues del operacional se usa como driver para controlar la corriente de las bases de los pares darlington de salida.



No es tan así. Vos crees que actúa como un par diferencial, pero la salida del par diferencial estandard con transistores es en *corriente* y la salida de ese A.O. es en *tensión*. Lo que necesitas es un A.O. que entres con tensión y salgas con corriente, lo cual no es el caso del OP27.

Entendés la diferencia? Si R7 está puesta con la idea de transformar la tensión de salida en una corriente, es una idea fallida, por que la base del transistor del VAS tiene como referencia a -Vcc y la salida del A.O. tiene como referencia a masa (0V). Tal como está configurado ese circuito, dudo mucho que el transistor del VAS esté operando en regimen lineal.

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (May 20, 2009)

entonces lo que necesito es un AO de transconductancia no?¿

podrias recomendarme alguno que sea bueno en aplicaciones de audio?¿

muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

Syd dijo:
			
		

> entonces lo que necesito es un AO de transconductancia no?¿
> 
> podrias recomendarme alguno que sea bueno en aplicaciones de audio?¿
> 
> muchas gracias!



Eso te va a traer mas dolores de cabeza que otra cosa, por que no son particularmente buenos para audio ni faciles de conseguir.

A mi juicio, hay dos alternativas viables:
1) Sacás el A.O. y pones un par diferencial tradicional, similar a alguno de los cientos de circuito que hay en el foro.
2) Eliminás el VAS y usás el A.O. como etapa de entrada y VAS al mismo tiempo. El unico problema con esto es que te vas a tener que aguantar una potencia mas baja, por que los A.O. normales, soportan +/-15V (12V de pico) y sobre 4 ohms eso te dá 16 Watts RMS.

Yo me inclino por la primera opción...pero la decisión final es tuya.

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (May 21, 2009)

Hola!

La verdad que pensaba desde el principio en la idea de diseñar una etapa diferencial con un par de bipolares para ver si asi conseguia echarlo a funcionar. Asi que voy a optar por esa opcion, hoy por la tarde me pondre a calcularla y a ver si me da tiempo de simularla y ya os cuento . 

Creo que no tengo claro lo que me comentas de las referencias para la tension del AO y del transistor del VAS, te envio un dibujo que hice asi rapido con el paint (perdonand por la chufa de dibujo jeje es que lo hice con muchas prisa y no tenia el Orcad a mano), te refieres a las referencias de tension marcadas en azul? y porque existe ese problema de las referencias?

bueno a ver si por la noche os cuento si pude corregir lo de la etapa diferencial.

Por cierto, estube probando a inyectar uan señal alterna directamente sobre el multiplicador de Vbe (quitando el transistor que se supone que hacia de driver y poniendo la fuente) y la salida esta correcta, obtengo una corriente de unos 3,6 A que es lo que tnia calculado. Entonces el problema seguramente sera lo que comenta Ezavaya sobre que el transistor no esta trabajando en la zona lineal.

muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda de nuevo, un saludo! ;-)


----------



## Syd (May 22, 2009)

hola!

pues ayer estube simulando la etapa inyectando una señal por el transistor de la parte VAS y ahora me sale aparentemente bien la salida. os dejo unas capturas. Que pensais? esta bien asi?

la cosa es que me sale con una pequeña componente DC que ahora mismo no se a que se debe, alguien me puede dar una pista?¿

al conectar el AO a la entrada del VAS es cuando ya empieza a funcionar todo mal, hoy cambiare la etapa por una diferencial de bipolares y a ver.

ayer no m dio tiempo, aunque estube echando unos calculos y tengo algo echo ya, lo que no se es si deberia de usar una fuente de corriente en los emisores de los bipolares, o una resistencia muy alta, que se suele hacer cuando el diseño es con componentes discretos? porque yo lo que lei es que las fuentes de corriente se usan en los peracionales ya que las resistencias grandes ocupan mucho espacio en la oblea.

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2009)

Que pasó con la respuesta que pusé aquí mas temprano?


El offset que tenés se debe a la forma en que esta polarizado (mejor dicho, que no está polarizado) el VAS y a que estas en lazo abierto. Por otra parte, el multiplicador Vbe no tiene forma de ajustarlo.

Al par diferencial de entrada ponele una resistencia en los emisores. La fuente de corriente te va a mejorar mucho la RRMC, pero para mantenerlo fácil al principìo, poné solo la resistencia.

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (May 25, 2009)

hola de nuevo!

ezavalla, gracias por las explicaciones, me esta sirviendo de mucha ayuda pa entender el funcionamiento mas profundo de la etapa de potencia.
Siento no haber podido responder antes, este finde estube intentando simularlo usando una etapa diferencial en la entrada, con bipolares, pero no he podido ascar nada en conclusion, sigo teniendo algun fallo. Voy a subir el esquema a ver si m podeis comentar algo. Yo pienso que la resistencia del colector del transistor de la entrada esta bien calculada, si hice los calculos bien la tension que cae en ella es: Vr = 35 + 35 - 0,7 - Ic(Q1)*R11. es correcto? la de los emisores puse una de 1M para probar.
perdon por daros tanto la paliza con tanta pregunta.
muchas gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 25, 2009)

Ooopppsss...1 mega es una barbaridad!
Ponele alrededor de 10K, cosa de que circulen 2 mA por cada emisor..

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (May 27, 2009)

hola ezavalla!

Estube probando antes a simular cambiando el valor de la resistencia por el de 10k, pero no obtengo ninguna señal senoidal a la salida. Sale una tension continua. Madre mia, ya me toy desesperando jeje
na, mañana probare mas cosas y a ver si esta semana lo consigo.

gracias por tu ayuda y un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2009)

Syd dijo:
			
		

> hola ezavalla!
> 
> Estube probando antes a simular cambiando el valor de la resistencia por el de 10k, pero no obtengo ninguna señal senoidal a la salida. Sale una tension continua. Madre mia, ya me toy desesperando jeje
> na, mañana probare mas cosas y a ver si esta semana lo consigo.
> ...



Es que también tenes que cambiar la resistencia de colector, esa que tiene 65K...ponele una 100 veces mas pequeña, tipo 680 o 560 ohms.

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (Jun 17, 2009)

hola!
estas ultimas semanas deje este tema de lado por cuestion de examenes y ahora tengo que ponerme de nuevo para acabarlo.

Pues estos dias estube pegandome otra vez con la etapa y al parecer parte del problema de que me diera señales extrañas a la salida era que el operacional que usaba (Op-27) no aceptaba una alimentacion de mas de unos +-20V, y en mi caso necesito una alimentacion simetrica de unos 30 voltios ya que la tension de salida maxima en la carga sera de 28,8 V. 
Entonces cambie por otro operacional de alto voltaje (el que se ve en el esquema) y lo alimente a unos 30 V mediante el divisor resistivo. 
Ahora el problema es que hasta unos 150mV de señal de entrada, obtengo una señal a la salida correcta en la carga.
Pero en cuanto paso el umbral de 150mV de entrada la señal de salida empieza a recortarse en el semiciclo positivo. El recorte se produce a unos 3 voltios. No consigo ver porque me pasa eso. A ver si me podeis echar una mano (otra vez jeje).

Otra cosa que no m gusta mucho es que midiendo la tension en el divisor resistivo de donde sale la alimentacion del operacional, obtengo señales de salida con formas extrañas... :-S cuando deberia de tener señales continuas. Os dejo una imagen tambien de esto.

Al final consegui el libro de Douglas Self. Mi sorpresa fue que prescinde de casi todo tipo de calculos. La verdad que esperaba que fuese mas una especie de guia de diseño "paso a paso" jeje, pero aun asi es un libro muy interesante por todo lo que explica.

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos de nuevo por vuestra ayuda.
un saludo!


----------



## juanma (Jun 17, 2009)

Recomendaciones:

Quita R7, te comente mas en el post anterior el porque.

Si armas eso en la realidad, tengo el presentimiento de que Q1 va a calentar y mucho. Ese transitor opera en clase A. 
Supone por un momento que la salida del OpAmp es 0V, la corriente que circularia por Q1 es (Vcc-0.7V)/700Ω.
Medi la corriente de la rama en el simulador.
Tenes que reemplazar R8 por una fuente de corriente, de esta manera fijas la corriente de trabajo del transistor.

Ya que bajaste el Douglas, mira la parte de Output Stage. Si lo que buscas es calidad, hay otras opciones.
Si manejas ingles, la pagina de Elliot tiene mucha información, o sino en español, PCPAudio, mas que recomendable.

Y por ultimo, la prueba de fuego en esto es armarlo!
Asi que esperamos buenas noticias.

Saludos!


----------



## Syd (Jun 18, 2009)

Hola Juanma!

Supongo que a este circuito le faltan muchas mejoras, lo que pasa es que en el curso que esoty haciendo nos pasaron este esquema para que dimensionaramos los componentes, entonces es por eso que no deberia cambiar la topologia del circuito, no porque no quiera. 
entonces lo que nos mandaron calcular fueron corrientes y tensiones y con eso elegir los componentes y simularlo. Estaria bien construirlo pero de momento solo pienso en acabar los calculos para entregar el proyecto jejeje luegp ya veremos 

yo la verdad que no encotre ningun circuito, buscando en google, que usase un AO como entrada diferencial. la verdad que no se porque pone la R7, supongo que para limitar la corriente de base del transistor...

muchas gracias por responder 

por cierto, tienes idea pq puede ser lo de que se recorte la señal de salida?


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 18, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19896.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-diagramas-mas-50w-11857/

fijate en ese post el primer diagrama


----------



## Syd (Jun 18, 2009)

Vaya! pues es el primero que veo y mira que busque por internet jeje muchas gracias! voy a analizarlo a ver si saco cosas en claro.

Por cierto, que componentes son los que ponen la alimentacion del operacional a 15 v?¿ Son algun tipo de diodos no?

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Syd (Jun 18, 2009)

Haciendo unas pequeñas pruebas, estoy empezando a pensar que quizas el problema lo estoy teniendo en el funcionamiento de Q1. Precisamente lo que me comentaba juanma de que funciona en clase A, me hizo pensar....

Ese transistor creo que tiene que funcionar en clase A, y creo que mi problema es que estoy situando mal el pto de funcionamiento estatico, de tal manera que la onda que tengo a la salida se m esta recortando en el semiciclo positivo al estar el pto demasiado hacia un lado de la recta de carga. entonces yo pienso que el funcionamiento deberia ser en clase A para que toda la onda de salida pase sin recortes a los transistores de potencia. que opinais?

un saludo!


----------



## MFK08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Syd dijo:
			
		

> Vaya! pues es el primero que veo y mira que busque por internet jeje muchas gracias! voy a analizarlo a ver si saco cosas en claro.
> 
> Por cierto, que componentes son los que ponen la alimentacion del operacional a 15 v?¿ Son algun tipo de diodos no?
> 
> gracias y un saludo!



diodos ener de 15v


----------



## Syd (Jun 19, 2009)

vaya, nunca habia visto esa simbologia para representar a los zeners jeje
gracias por sacarme de dudas!

un saludo.


----------



## Syd (Jun 19, 2009)

Me esta surgiendo ahora mismo una duda...no se si sera una duda estupida :-S los calculos de las tensiones y corrientes que se hacen teniendo en cuenta ausencia de señal? o por el contrario, se calculan suponiendo que Vo es maxima? de tanto rehacer calculos ya me estan entrando dudas tontas....

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Syd (Jun 20, 2009)

hola!

no se si podeis recomendarme tambien un AO que pueda alimentarse a unos +-35 voltios, y que sea bastante bueno para usar en aplicaciones de audio.

gracias y un saludo!

sigo pegandome con el diseño jeje


----------

